# Who knows Roy Huxley?



## daxiong (Jul 3, 2006)

Some years ago,I have a lot of matchbox model kit.The cover painting always drawn by Roy Huxley and Post(I also don't know who he is.)So who knows the two painter?About their nationalities,their ages,their photo or profiles(That is most thing I want to know)


----------



## Carlos Adrián Garcia (Jul 31, 2006)

This link can explain you more about Roy: Roy Huxley - Weybridge, UK

Regards


----------

